# Compelling video on Parental Alienation



## dave32165 (May 7, 2012)

Here is my experience with Parental Alienation. My high-conflict personality spouse did everything she could to alienate our children from me during and after our divorce. I hope this video helps others facing similar situations.

Parental Alienation is Real - YouTube


----------

